#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Google's G-Suite for Education - Any Experiences

## Topper

Has anyone used this before?  I'm trying to decide whether to move onto the digitial realm with moodle or Google for Education.

----------

